# Any reason not to go with a 2013 Cannondale CaadX?



## Rashadabd

Also considering a FElt F65X and the BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc....


----------



## arshak

They are all good. Go with the one you like most.


----------



## tednugent

I went with a CAADX-Tiagra...

For the Felt F65X... $1900 is kinda expensive for a bike with BB5 calipers. I would expect BB7's at that price point.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks fellas. Ted, I was thinking along the same lines when I look at price generally. How do you like the CAADX-Tiagra? It seems life a great value that I could always upgrade components on later and end up with a really nice cross race bike....


----------



## tednugent

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks fellas. Ted, I was thinking along the same lines when I look at price generally. How do you like the CAADX-Tiagra? It seems life a great value that I could always upgrade components on later and end up with a really nice cross race bike....


That's why I got the Tiagra (since it is a 10-speed since last year) and spent the money upgrading it to where I liked liked it. Put the Shimano CX70 brakes, did a similar cassette/RD setup to my road bike, knobbier tires, and a new handlebar.

Shimano CX70 brakes









SRAM PG1050 11-32T & SLX Shadow RD (similar setup to the road bike so I can throw on my road bike wheels if I wished to)









Specialized Ergo bars (same bars as my road bike)











Jagwire Race cable kit and had them use the liner from the Ripcord kit to "seal" the exposed wires.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks for the pics Ted!! They are very helpful. It's tough to find good pics of the Tiagra anywhere online. Very nice bike, btw.


----------



## Donn12

I am now leaning towards a CAADX disc - my LBS says they can put one together with SRAM


----------



## Rashadabd

The CAADX (Disk and Tiagra) are finalists for me as well. Very sharp looking and everything you need. My other option is the BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc. So, I'm going through the disc vs. canti internal debate right now. Any advice you guys have there is welcomed...


----------



## tednugent

Checked out Jamis yet?

They have the Nova Race for about $1200


----------



## Rashadabd

I just checked the Nova Race out Ted and it is a very worthy option for consideration. I think it will a bit too heavy for my liking in the end (23lbs), but eveything else was on point. I am trying to see if any aluminum disc option can beat BMC Granfondo GF02's 18.8lbs out the box. It seems like I could get that down to around 16-17 lbs with the right wheels and component choices and still not break the bank.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's some info on the BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc:

http://www.cxmagazine.com/eurobike-2012-bmc-returns-cyclocross-gran-fondo-gf02-disc-bike

BMC GranFondo GF02 - YouTube


----------



## Rashadabd

Ted, what's the weight on your CAADX (if you know)? How has it felt to shoulder carry it? 

I just got back from the LBS (dropped my R3 off for service) and looked at Cross bikes. They only had the Crux in stock (Felt on the way and Trek for order). I liked the internal cable routing on the Crux to keep gunk out of your drivetrain as much as possible, but that puppy was fairly heavy stock. I asked about the disc vs. canti debate and my thoughts were confirmed and I think I am probably going disc. So that has me down to the CAADX Disc and the BMC GF02 Disc. Both are the same price and similar concepts, but the CAADX is a bit more of a pure cyclocross racer so my inclination is to go that way unless the BMC is significantly lighter... Any thoughts on this line of thinking gents?


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's info on the 2013 Cannondale CAADX Disc:

http://www.cxmagazine.com/cannondale-2013-superx-caadx-cyclocross-bikes-disc-brakes


----------



## the mayor

Rashadabd said:


> I just checked the Nova Race out Ted and it is a very worthy option for consideration. I think it will a bit too heavy for my liking in the end (23lbs), but eveything else was on point. I am trying to see if any aluminum disc option can beat BMC Granfondo GF02's 18.8lbs out the box. It seems like I could get that down to around 16-17 lbs with the right wheels and component choices and still not break the bank.


The BMC is not going to be 18.8 lbs with discs with the builds they are showing....
Add a few more pounds that the marketing Dept forgot to mention.
Last year, Airborne claimed their bike was going to be 19 lbs....it's pushing 25.
For reference...the Cannondale CaadX disc Ultegra is 21.25 lbs without pedals


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks for candid info Mayor. It looks like we are starting to identify a winner here (2012 C-Dale CAADX Disc-well built disc brake equipped bike for right under 2K sounds good). Other than possibly going from BB5 to BB7 on the brakes, any other immediate upgrades I should consider, especially if they will help cut weight and not break the bank (I am interested in tubeless wheels & tires and also open to handlebar, crankset, seat post changes, etc, but I'm not sure what are good choices for cyclocross).


----------



## the mayor

Going from bb5 to 7 will save very little weight....a few grams.
Even the BB7SL biggest weight savings is the ti bolts
If you're going to buy a $2200 bike and change everything...why by a $2200 bike?
The big weight saver on the Cdale will be wheels.
Still....a 21 lb bike is heavy for a race bike.


----------



## Donn12

Rashadabd said:


> Here's some info on the BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc:
> 
> http://www.cxmagazine.com/eurobike-2012-bmc-returns-cyclocross-gran-fondo-gf02-disc-bike
> 
> BMC GranFondo GF02 - YouTube


How much is the BMC?


----------



## Donn12

the mayor said:


> Going from bb5 to 7 will save very little weight....a few grams.
> Even the BB7SL biggest weight savings is the ti bolts
> If you're going to buy a $2200 bike and change everything...why by a $2200 bike?
> The big weight saver on the Cdale will be wheels.
> Still....a 21 lb bike is heavy for a race bike.


compared to my 29er mountain bike at 25lbs the CAAD felt great. I wont be doing any huge climbs with this bike. good wheels probably get it under 20 in any event.


----------



## Rashadabd

BB5 to BB7 would be about performance improvements and not weight. I probably wouldn't make all the changes immediately, but over time and I wouldn't pay full price since I look to sales and ebay for components usually (it's how I built my R3) and in the end I can often build more bike than I could otherwise afford that way. The weight issue is a challenge because my initial preference is aluminum right now due to all the crashing and banging around I will likely be doing and I just don't want to be worried about cracking a carbon fiber frame the whole time (I want to focus on having fun and competing), but I can see that I need to get down to 17 or so pounds to have a competitive race bike (which brings us back to why I am already thinking about modifications). Are there any good carbon or lightweight tubeless or tubular wheels that work with disc brakes out there already? Any other recommendations on how to solve this delimma?


----------



## Rashadabd

Donn, the BMC is right at 2K


----------



## the mayor

Rashadabd said:


> BB5 to BB7 would be about performance improvements and not weight. I probably wouldn't make all the changes immediately, but over time and I wouldn't pay full price since I look to sales and ebay for components usually (it's how I built my R3) and in the end I can often build more bike than I could otherwise afford that way. The weight issue is a challenge because my initial preference is aluminum right now due to all the crashing and banging around I will likely be doing and I just don't want to be worried about cracking a carbon fiber frame the whole time (I want to focus on having fun and competing), but I can see that I need to get down to 17 or so pounds to have a competitive race bike (which brings us back to why I am already thinking about modifications). Are there any good carbon or lightweight tubeless or tubular wheels that work with disc brakes out there already? Any other recommendations on how to solve this delimma?


Check out bikeman.com 's tubular disc cross wheels. You will still be hard pressed to get the bike down to 17....You will probably bottom out at 19. The Superx is that weight ( with pedals) and you're in the $6k price range.

For reference...I have a Colnago C50 Cross at is 16 lbs....and a custom steel bike that is 18. Even though there's not as much carrying as the old days....the 2 lb difference is still noticable


----------



## Rashadabd

I might just have to live with that (and hit the weights) as disappointing as it is to accept. I just can't see how a carbon bike is a good idea for an amateur competing in cyclocross. It just seems like the likelihood of damaging the frame is so high. Is there something I am missing?


----------



## tednugent

Rashadabd said:


> Ted, what's the weight on your CAADX (if you know)? How has it felt to shoulder carry it?
> 
> I just got back from the LBS (dropped my R3 off for service) and looked at Cross bikes. They only had the Crux in stock (Felt on the way and Trek for order). I liked the internal cable routing on the Crux to keep gunk out of your drivetrain as much as possible, but that puppy was fairly heavy stock. I asked about the disc vs. canti debate and my thoughts were confirmed and I think I am probably going disc. So that has me down to the CAADX Disc and the BMC GF02 Disc. Both are the same price and similar concepts, but the CAADX is a bit more of a pure cyclocross racer so my inclination is to go that way unless the BMC is significantly lighter... Any thoughts on this line of thinking gents?


no idea about the weight. it is heavier than my road bike

I am getting a set of wheels built up, for tubeless, of course


----------



## Rashadabd

Donn, I have a late entry in this price category with disc brakes and it could be a real contender: the 2013 Colnago World Cup. It appears as though it might be lighter and have a slightly more refined ride than the CAADX or Felt F65X. The price is about the same ($1900-$2000). It's available at a few U.S. based shops and also via Wiggle and R&A Cycles on the web (regardless of where you live). Here's more (starting to envision it with some colored bar tape, addle, etc...): 

World Cup | Colnago

Colnago World Cup 2.0 – Full Review « Colnago Con Brio

wiggle.com | Colnago World Cup 2.0 2013 | Cyclocross Bikes

2013 Colnago Highlights – Disc Brakes on C59 Road, Cyclocross; K-Zero TT & Master 30th Anniversary - Bike Rumor


----------



## the mayor

the Colnago canti W/C bike is heavier than the CAADX canti...I'm sure the disc model is the same.
As far as carbon....I have raced my C50 since 2006 ( I missed 1 season with a broken back). It's still going strong.
I just ordered a Deng Fu carbon frame to build up as a gravel bike and, IF it's light enough and handles well...a race bike.

BTW....looked at the BMC a bit more. It look more like a slack angled road bike that "can" be used for cross.....

I looked at the Airborne when they were blowing them out for $750....but at that weight, my 29er hard tail is lighter....actually, my 29 f/s is lighter.
I looked at the CaadX....but they were out of my size....so, I'm building my own on the cheap


----------



## Rashadabd

Hmmmm.... this is a tough one. I guess I might need to consider looking at a 2011 or 2012 Carbon framed bike I can catch on clearance (it looked like they had a couple of Cruxs at the LBS, but I didn't check the size because I wasn't htinking carbon at the moment) or just eat the extra weight on the CAADX or World Cup and do the best I can.


----------



## Rashadabd

This is way more than I want to spend, but it's also not $6,000.... Maybe it's the happy medium. 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/crux/cruxexpertexpertcarbondisc


----------



## Rashadabd

To be honest, I am still terrified of destroying it in a muddy crash though and that has me thinking twice...


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's a recent review:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...alized-bicycles-crux-expert-carbon-disc-46384


----------



## Rashadabd

The Specialized Crux E5/Elite appears to be about the lightest aluminum frame out there (the one I lifted didn't feel all that light at the LBS, but I've been riding a Cervelo R3). My LBS has a few 2012s for $800-$900 and brand new 2013s for $1600ish on sale now. Still lookinto the carboc crux with disc though...Here's a review of the E5/Elite:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...zed-bicycles-crux-e5-disc-osbb-frameset-45697


----------



## the mayor

Take a look at Performance....they have their house brand ( it has funky sizing)and Fujis at decent prices.
I'd say there will be some big sales soon because disc cross bikes haven't been selling that well....part of the bad economy and a lot of people holding off to see where the disc thing will go with standards and if hydros ever happen.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thank you for all of the help. I came across this Wilier as well. Carbon at the price of aluminum (under 2K):

2013 Wilier Cross Carbon - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## T0mi

Rashadabd said:


> Also considering a FElt F65X and the BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc....


The BMC Granfondo was build with road bike usage in mind and 28mm tires. I doubt it would make a great cx bike with road geometry, and probably not enough clearance to clear 33mm cx tires + mud.


----------



## Rashadabd

*BMC Granfondo GF02, Specialized Crux and Willer Corss Carbon*



T0mi said:


> The BMC Granfondo was build with road bike usage in mind and 28mm tires. I doubt it would make a great cx bike with road geometry, and probably not enough clearance to clear 33mm cx tires + mud.


Thanks, I have pretty much ruled it (the GF02) out for CX at this point. If I ever replace my R3, I will look closely at the carbon version, but for cross I am focused on the Specialized Crux and Wilier Cross Carbon as of now. I haven't completely ruled out the Cannondale CAADX either. Specialized seems like a good deal though (lots of bike for the money) and that's kind of what led me to the R3 (bang for the buck) and that worked out well for me last time.

For anyone that is interested, here's the weight on the different versions of the 2013 Specialized Crux bikes (carbon and aluminum). Scroll toward the bottom to see the cyclocross bikes:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/20...thlon-bikes-complete-overview-actual-weights/


----------



## Rashadabd

After thinking it over for the better part of a week, I have decided to go with the Specialized Crux Comp Carbon. 

Specialized Bicycle Components

After looking at everything (stiffness, comfort, overall performance, warranty, weight and finding a bike I will enjoy for a long time, etc.), this makes the most sense for me. The frame is only a 1/4 pound heavier than their pro bike and won't hold me back at all. In making this selection, I have decided to pass on disc, which was a tough choice, but I just plan to upgrade to the best canti brakes I can afford over time (which seems to be what many people are doing until hydraulic brakes come out). I will also likely upgrade the wheels at some point (I am looking very hard at Carver carbon tubulars and a couple of Chinese sets), but there is no rush and the stock wheels and components are fine for now and will get me out there. I am most likely looking to purchase after the new year to try to get the best price I can and to start races next season. Thank you for all of the advice and info, it was really helpful to have a place to talk this stuff out with folks that have more experience than I do.


----------



## dozerdog

T0mi said:


> The BMC Granfondo was build with road bike usage in mind and 28mm tires. I doubt it would make a great cx bike with road geometry, and probably not enough clearance to clear 33mm cx tires + mud.


Please enlighten me I don't see he all out road geo. I ask this seriously because I am considering the BMC.


----------



## Rashadabd

dozerdog said:


> Please enlighten me I don't see he all out road geo. I ask this seriously because I am considering the BMC.


The BMC Granfondo actually wasn't designed for cyclocross. It is really an endurance bike designed for the cobbles of Paris Roubaix. Given the trend toward running 25mm or wider tires on road bikes for the cobbled classics and endurance races, BMC designed the bike with greater tire clearance than most road bikes have. The GF02 doesn't come with a traditional cyclocross crank setup, nor does it come with tradional cyclocross geometry, etc. It's built and designed primarily for road, but BMC has tinkered with the disc version a little bit to make it more cyclocross friendly. If you like it, you can certainly use it for cross, but most wouldn't characterize it as a pure cross bike (but that may be a plus if you are looking for more of a multi-use bike). I am interested to hear what people report back once they start arriving in stock and people get them out on cross courses. Here's a clip or two explaining what the bike was really designed for:

BMC granfondo GF01 MY13 - YouTube

BMC GranFondo GF02 - YouTube


----------



## Rashadabd

Interesting fact, BMC's pro riders aren't using the GF02 for racing. Instead it looks like they get an unamed BMC cyclocross specific bike:

Bpost Bank Trofee - Koppenbergcross 2012: Switzerland's Julien Taramarcaz (BMC Mountainbike Racing..., Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## the mayor

Rashadabd said:


> Interesting fact, BMC's pro riders aren't using the GF02 for racing. Instead it looks like they get an unamed BMC cyclocross specific bike:
> 
> Bpost Bank Trofee - Koppenbergcross 2012: Switzerland's Julien Taramarcaz (BMC Mountainbike Racing..., Photos | Cyclingnews.com


It's the same reason that Toyota sponsored NASCAR teams don't use Prius's to race.
You are obviously new to the sport. Pro teams ride bikes that may have many differences form what the average Joe can buy....


----------



## Rashadabd

Mayor, 

That might be the least impressive post I have ever seen on RBR. Of course the pros ride a level of bike that has been spec'd and specifically altered to their needs and use and not the exact version that is available to the public (same as road or any other discipline). What I was pointing out is that it is interesting that BMC didn't build their pro level cycloccross bike around their Granfondo platform that they are advertising to the public as a cross worthy bike, but used a cyclocross specific frame they designed but are not selling to the public currently instead.


----------



## the mayor

I tried my hardest to impress you..Now what am I going to do...back to the drawing board.
How much more are you going to hang on to your GandFondo obsession?
It's not a cross bike...


----------



## Rashadabd

Which was my point exactly (obsession, really???? I actually do kind of think it is interesting that they are trying to blend the genres of cross and endurance, but I'm not sure it will really work. That's what I was pointing out really, but I've made you sad/angry so I won't mention it anyomore)... Oh, by the way, you might not have noticed, but other people in here (that are not you) have expressed interest in the bike, so maybe the information was for them to consider as well... Crazy how that works, huh?


----------



## tednugent

the mayor said:


> It's the same reason that Toyota sponsored NASCAR teams don't use Prius's to race.
> You are obviously new to the sport. Pro teams ride bikes that may have many differences form what the average Joe can buy....


Poor example.

NASCAR is long grown from the its roots of "stock car racing", where at one time, the racecars where prepped factory cars. 

Toyota NASCAR cars aren't prepped camrys. All the NASCAR cars at the pro level are specially built tube-frame chassis with stickers on the body to poorly emulate the looks of the cars they are supposed to represent.


----------



## 256phil

Has anyone ridden the Wilier Cross Carbon? I've heard good things about their other frames, but can't find much on this one. Wondering if max tire width of 32 is going to be a problem in muck. Seems like a great build for the price.


----------



## Donn12

256phil said:


> Has anyone ridden the Wilier Cross Carbon? I've heard good things about their other frames, but can't find much on this one. Wondering if max tire width of 32 is going to be a problem in muck. Seems like a great build for the price.


A guy poted not too long ago that bought one. if I wasnt sold on disc I would have bought one. gorgeous, black, carbon, italian. I don't know why they are not available everywhere, but it seems like a great deal for the $.

I also thought I wanted bigger tires but after the first ride I will probably stick with the 32s. It did great in mud and was much faster than I thought on the road!


----------

